# Bumper Interchangability?



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Do the fourth gen bumper supports bolt up to the 3rd gens? I'm looking for a bodykit, but we only have like 2, and this go custom BS costs a lot of money. Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

No, a 4th gen bumper will not fit on a 3rd gen. body lines are completely different.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

y not get a stillen kit for the 3rd gen. cuz the kits for the 4th gens r horrible at least the ones ive seen.


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> y not get a stillen kit for the 3rd gen. cuz the kits for the 4th gens r horrible at least the ones ive seen.


do u like this kit http://members.cardomain.com/z31max


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

maxed out max said:


> do u like this kit http://members.cardomain.com/z31max



seems nice and unique. i give u props for that. now how did u manage to fit the Z31 motor if u don't mind me askin'??? cuz right now im in the process of orderin the JDM for mine and might go turbo but still debatin'.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

A B14 front bumper? fits like crap, IMHO.


The Z31 _engine_ drops right in. change a few sensors, replace the exhaust, intake, and mounts, and you're basically ready to go. read on the .org about it. about a dozen people have done it.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> A B14 front bumper? fits like crap, IMHO.
> 
> 
> The Z31 _engine_ drops right in. change a few sensors, replace the exhaust, intake, and mounts, and you're basically ready to go. read on the .org about it. about a dozen people have done it.



damn then i've been living under a freakin' rock all this time i thought it was gonna be difficult.


----------

